# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Full-time Art Handling Specialist, Winterthur Museum, Winterthur, Delaware USA

## BethJPM

*The Winterthur Museum, Garden & Library (near Wilmington, Delaware) is seeking applications for a full-time, benefits-eligible Art Handling Specialist.*


*Description*
Winterthur’s Art Handling Specialists areresponsible for scheduling and effecting the movement of collection and loan objects for museumprograms and activities, such as workshops, classes, special tours,conservation, and photography. This position also has responsibilities forinstallation of objects in museum rooms, exhibition galleries, and othercollection spaces; and for packing and transportation of museum and loanobjects on-site and off-site. This position ensures objects are handled withcare and are moved to specified locations to meet deadlines.
*
Knowledge/Skills*
1. Knowledge of best practices for handling,packing, moving, and transportation requirements of 2-D and 3-D museum objects.
2. Familiarity with standard museuminstallation techniques, including hanging systems for framed artwork in ahistoric house and gallery setting.
3. Knowledge of museum-standardpacking and storage materials and sources of these materials. Ability to selectappropriate packing materials, depending upon the medium, surfaces, condition,and fragility of the objects. Knowledge of soft packing and cavity packingmethods. Knowledge of or ability to learn how to retrofit a standard crate andhow to pack a travel frame, shadow box, slipcase, slat crate, and standardcrate. Ability to read packing specification drawings.
4. Knowledge of howto properly wrap, load, and strap objects within a van or truck to keep themsafe in transport.
5. Familiarity with and ability to use hand tools.Basic woodworking skills.
6. Ability to analyze and resolve problems. Initiativeand resourcefulness. Confidence to make logistical decisions in the interestsof object safety. Ability to direct and coordinate object movement with others.
7. Ability to follow directions precisely andcompletely. Strong organizational skills and attention to detail. Ability toschedule tasks, manage time, and meet deadlines. Ability to conceive time- andcost-saving techniques. 
8. Professional demeanor. Good verbal and writtencommunication and interpersonal skills. Ability to be flexible, workcollaboratively as part of a team, and to function independently. Ability to maintainan alert and observant approach when moving and working in collections display andstorage areas.
9. General proficiency in Microsoft Office Word,Excel, and Outlook, digital photography and image management, and databasenavigation.
10. Asense of aesthetics and ability to visualize in three dimensions.
11. Abilityto design and fabricate object mounts for museum objects desirable but notrequired.
*
Eligibility*
*MinimumQualifications:* 3 or more years of 2-D and 3-D fine art handling or preparatory experience with a BA/BS or a minimum of 6 or more years’ experience with a high school diploma.  2 or more years’ experience in arthandling, packing, transportation, and installation of fine and decorative artsin a museum setting.
*Preferred Qualifications:*5 or more years of 2-D and 3-D fine art handling or preparatory experience with a BA/BS. 3 or more years’ experience in art handling, packing, transportation, and installation of fine and decorative arts in a museum setting. Some experience working in a historic house museum.
*
Pay Range*
$18-$20/hour
*
Application*
Candidates should email applications to WinterthurHuman Resources (*jobs@winterthur.org*) and should include aletter of application, a résumé,and contact information for three references. 
Applications accepted until January 13, 2020,or until position is filled.

----------

